

Startup Quote from Aaron Patzer, Founder, Mint - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12566815371

======
raychancc
Turn a perceived risk into an asset.

\- Aaron Patzer (@apatzer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/12566815371>

